# Tesi



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2010)

Oggi sono andato da un ottimo professore per una tesi, ho scelto lui perchè sarebbe la persona ideale per poi poter avere ottime referenze, per avere diciamo una bella spintina in un lavoro che non guasta mai.
3 tesi a disposizione, una come stage lavorativo, interessante per il lavoro in sè, ma ce ne sono due particolari in collaborazione con la conservazione dei beni culturali, due sincolarità per un igegnere che potrei sfruttare. Quella più interessante riguarda una armatura che è stata ritrovata poco tempo fa (ci sono stati anche programmi televisivi che ne hanno parlato) ed io dovrei studiarla sia in ambito metallurgico che in ambito corrosionistico, cioè un qualcosa di particolare che in un certo senso darebbe un poco di lustro ai miei studi.
Sono un poco combattuto visto che quest'ultima non ha un valore pratico, ma quanto mai un valore culturale assai elevato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2010)

Devi scegliere col cuore


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Devi scegliere col cuore


 Concordo... è l'unico modo giusto.


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

Io sceglierei quella che mi darebbe - alla lunga - più soddisfazione, fregandomene della spendibilità della cosa.... soprattutto datosi che non hai una gran considerazione di te stesso forse scegliere quella che - senza alcun calcolo - senti più interessante e utile per dare un senso e un piacere al lavorarci sopra piuttostoc he per dare un senso ai tuoi studi...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2010)

Siccome son lunghe e pallose, scegli quella che t'interessa di più e risulterà meno lunga e pallosa:carneval:


----------



## Brady (11 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oggi sono andato da un ottimo professore per una tesi, ho scelto lui perchè sarebbe la persona ideale per poi poter avere ottime referenze, per avere diciamo una bella spintina in un lavoro che non guasta mai.
> 3 tesi a disposizione, una come stage lavorativo, interessante per il lavoro in sè, ma ce ne sono due particolari in collaborazione con la conservazione dei beni culturali, due sincolarità per un igegnere che potrei sfruttare. Quella più interessante riguarda una armatura che è stata ritrovata poco tempo fa (ci sono stati anche programmi televisivi che ne hanno parlato) ed io dovrei studiarla sia in ambito metallurgico che in ambito corrosionistico, cioè un qualcosa di particolare che in un certo senso darebbe un poco di lustro ai miei studi.
> Sono un poco combattuto visto che quest'ultima non ha un valore pratico, ma quanto mai un valore culturale assai elevato.


Non si sa mai cosa può succedere nella propria vita lavorativa. Magari domani ti ritrovi a fare il pasticciere e quale tesi avrai scelto non avrà alcuna importanza. Scegli quella che ti piace di più almeno ti divertirai e darai il meglio di te rfealizzando qualcosa di cui andrai sempre fiero, utile o meno che sia.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siccome son lunghe e pallose, scegli quella che t'interessa di più e risulterà meno lunga e pallosa:carneval:


 allarme rosso!!
pericolo di proseguire la tesi all'infinito!!!
daniè, senti a me: scegli quella che ti interessa di più, ma solo se non ce n'è una, magari più noiosa, che può darti accesso al LAVORO che ti interessa di più!
La tesi dura alcuni mesi, il lavoro 40 anni (se va bene) 
Datti un termino entro cui laurearti e lavora con coerenza con quel termine. Foss'anche sulla vita delle formiche, se ti permette un domani di fare ciò che vuoi di più!


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Alla fine con il professore siamo andati su un'altra tesi sempre con i beni culturali di mezzo, comunque interessante eccome visto che era la prima a partire mancando al momento i materiali e tutto quello che serviva per l'altra.
Da Lunedì prenderò in consegna il tutto e sarà un mio beneamato problema, vedrò se sono capace come un tempo a risolvere i problemi.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alla fine con il professore siamo andati su un'altra tesi sempre con i beni culturali di mezzo, comunque interessante eccome visto che era la prima a partire mancando al momento i materiali e tutto quello che serviva per l'altra.
> Da Lunedì prenderò in consegna il tutto e sarà un mio beneamato problema, vedrò se sono capace come un tempo a risolvere i problemi.


 bravo daniele!
Datti una data di termine, però! 
In bocca al lupo!


----------

